# موضوع شامل في صناعة المواسير



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

المواصفات العامة لمواسير واكسسوارات البولي بروبلين​ 


free file hosting & video downloads, free file sharing, online friends network - ziddu​


free file hosting & video downloads, free file sharing, online friends network - ziddu​ 


free file hosting & video downloads, free file sharing, online friends network - ziddu​ 




​​


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

*دورة الخلط فى صناعة مواسير البي في سي*



​

اليوم ابدأمعكم اول مراحل صناعة المواسير البى في سي

وهي مرحلة الخلط فكيف تخلط المركبات بعضها ببعض

وعند اى درجه حرارة تسخين و تبريد تخلط عندها المركبات هذا كله فى ملف دورة الخلط وهذا 

الموضوع من اسلوبي .

واود مشاركة الاعضاء فى مناقشه هذه المواضيع التى اكتبها 

وهذا هو رابط الموضوع

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10374066/_1_.pdf.html





​


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

*مابعد الخلط فى صناعه مواسير البي في سي*



​

اليوم سوف نكمل حديثنا وكان الموضوع السابق هو ( دوره الخلط )​

اما الان فالموضوع الذى سوف نتحدث فيه هو (مابعد الخلط) ومضمون الموضوع بعد الخلط ​ 
اى تذهب الخامه وعلى ما تمر ​ 
وكيف تصبح ماسوره​ 
كل هذا فى هذا الرابط ​ 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10390673/_2_.pdf.html​ 




​


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

*بعض مفاهيم صناعة المواسير*



​

اليوم سوف اعرض لكم قبل اى حديث عن اى خطوات عن هذه الصناعة لابد ان نفهم بعض المفاهيم فى هذا المجال واليكم رابط الملف 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10361140/.pdf.html




​


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

*بناءا على طلب الاعضاء (صور خطوط انتاج صناعه مواسير البي في سي)*




​
اليوم سوف اقدم لكم موضوع سابق عن اوانه ولكن بناءا على طلب الاعضاء وهو خط الانتاج كامل لصناعه المواسير

وهذه هى روابط الصور


http://www.ziddu.com/download/10390418/1.rar.html 


http://www.ziddu.com/download/10390538/2.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/10390524/3.rar.html






​


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

*تعلم كيفية صيانة خطوط المواسيرالبى في سي*






هذه اول مشاركة اي وانا متخصص فى صناعة المواسير البي في سي 

فاليوم سوف ابدأمعكم ماهى المواسير البلاستيك من ماده الى فى سي 

ولكن هذا الموضوع الذى سوف ابدأه معكم متقدم وهو صيانه مكائن او خطوط الانتاج وكل هذه المعلومات من تعبيري 


http://www.ziddu.com/download/10416730/.pdf.html

وشكرا​


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يونيو 2010)

*مرحلة الفرن فى صناعة مواسر البي في سي*



​
بعد مرحلة الخلط ومرحلة التغذيه(الفيدر) من الموضوعات السابقه 

دعونا نتكلم اليوم عن ماهو الفرن وكيف يتم تشغلية

وهل الفرن له مراحل وما هو الاسكروه 

كل هذا سوف تجدونه فى هذا الملف

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10417750/_3_.pdf.html



​


----------



## ابو يوسف (1 أغسطس 2010)

كل هذه المشاركات ولارد واحد يعبر عن حسن او اساءه الموضوع


----------



## بدر النفيعي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يالطيب والله اني استفدت من مشاركتك 

بالتوفيق لك


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك الكريم


----------



## eng tariq (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا خيي ...معلومات واداء رائع


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابو يوسف (11 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## ابو يوسف (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء وكل عام وانتم والامة الاسلامية بخير


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 أغسطس 2010)

*















​*


----------



## ابو خاالد (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير 

مجهود طيب كتب الله لك الأجر


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## trabelx (13 سبتمبر 2010)

انا متشكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود المبذول وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على ردك الرقيق

واهتمامك بقراءة موضوعاتى


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zmzamia25 (29 يوليو 2011)

ياسلام عليك يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك ..
الموضوع استفدت منو كتيييييييييير وبعض ردودك في المنتديات الاخرى،، ومحتاجك في موضوع في نفس المجال ياريت تبعت لي ايميلك في رسالة ولك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد هتلر (4 مارس 2015)

شكرا على هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

